# Extremely Critical Information Needed, Y'all (jk)



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

I need some help from you southern folks, or from you 'once-upon-a-time-southern folks'. Towards the end of the month it looks like I'll be going to Pineville, Louisiana, just across the way from Alexandria, on a business trip. I'll be staying for 2 weeks, going back home for 2 weeks, then back down again for 2 weeks.

I'd like to see if I can plan, with some flexibility of course, where I'll be eating each night. So, I've started looking at what restaurants are down there. Some of them I'm familiar with and since they're part of a chain, their food should be the same pretty much wherever you go.

As a southerner, what restaurants or types of food would you recommend for a 'northern boy' who would like to eat some 'typical southern cooking', food that you wouldn't find up north here?

Are there certain types of foods or restaurants that you'd recommend staying away from (for example, years ago when I visited El Paso, the Mexican food was really good, but the Chinese food was lacking)?


----------



## Herald (Mar 1, 2007)

Bob,

When I was in the Air Force I spent a considerable amount of time in Biloxi, MS. Trust me brother, _*real*_ southern cooking can only be appreciated and digested if you were reared on it. For example:

Fried Okra. First, who in their right mind would even eat Okra? 

Grits. Who needs grits when there is Cream of Wheat? If you _*really*_ want to tick off those rebs, put milk and sugar on your grits. I promise, their reaction will be like the 4th of July!

Sweet Tea. No, I'm not talking about one or two teaspoons of sugar in your iced tea. I'm talking about one or two tablespoons of tea in your sugar!  

Kale. Kale is the garnish that you see around salad bars. Southerners actually eat the stuff. 'nuff said.

Just a few pointers from a Yankee that lived in the South.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I need some help from you southern folks, or from you 'once-upon-a-time-southern folks'. Towards the end of the month it looks like I'll be going to Pineville, Louisiana, just across the way from Alexandria, on a business trip. I'll be staying for 2 weeks, going back home for 2 weeks, then back down again for 2 weeks.
> 
> I'd like to see if I can plan, with some flexibility of course, where I'll be eating each night. So, I've started looking at what restaurants are down there. Some of them I'm familiar with and since they're part of a chain, their food should be the same pretty much wherever you go.
> 
> ...



I lived there for 4 years. Heaven on earth. 

The Oriental Wok is a good, if unimaginative chinese restaurant. I liked it.
Cracker Barrel is good, but common in other places.
*Cajun Landing might be one of the best intros to Louisiana. Chris Poe might know more on this than I would.
The best place to go would be 302 Main. It is immediately off the bridge once you enter Pineville. There is another fine country restaraunt right next to it.
Last I remember, Los Portales is good and cheap.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2007)

Lee J's on the Levee is right off the bridge when you enter Pineville from Alexandria. It is a fine place.


I would recommend more but I was a college student when I lived there and college students are poor. I am sure Bistros is good, but I wouldn't know from experience.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Bob -- Excellent use of the "y'all" word. Keep it up!  

I would definitely want to sample Cajun cuisine in Louisiana. Check out the thread on Mason-Dixon Breakfast for some breakfast menu ideas. Grits is a must! 

"...tablespoons of tea in your sugar!"


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Bob -- Excellent use of the "y'all" word. Keep it up!
> 
> I would definitely want to sample Cajun cuisine in Louisiana.



To get the full experience you need to have playing Hank Williams' "Jambalaya."


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Bob,
> 
> When I was in the Air Force I spent a considerable amount of time in Biloxi, MS. Trust me brother, _*real*_ southern cooking can only be appreciated and digested if you were reared on it. For example:
> 
> ...



Hey....! Them thar's fightin' words. Where's my shotgun.....


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2007)

All geographical differences aside, sugar on your grits is just plain nasty. That's wrong on so many levels. Grits are supposed to have a warm, buttery taste. Sugar categorically negates that reality.


----------



## etexas (Mar 1, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Bob,
> 
> When I was in the Air Force I spent a considerable amount of time in Biloxi, MS. Trust me brother, _*real*_ southern cooking can only be appreciated and digested if you were reared on it. For example:
> 
> ...


BILL! I cannot believe you you! Thought you were a good man! Redeem thyself!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> All geographical differences aside, sugar on your grits is just plain nasty. That's wrong on so many levels. Grits are supposed to have a warm, buttery taste. Sugar categorically negates that reality.




Agreed. Grits are to be served warm with lots o' butter and a touch of salt and pepper.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the recommendations. Please keep them coming. I found the addresses for all except "302 Main". I'll keep searching until I get that address as well.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 1, 2007)

Eat cajun and often. Eat at a Black Eyed Pea for a chain but good country meal.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations. Please keep them coming. I found the addresses for all except "302 Main". I'll keep searching until I get that address as well.



Get on Jackson street in Alexandria (it is the main road). As you cross the Jackson street bridge, it becomes "main street" (Pineville). Immediately crossing the bridge, look to the right.

However, it could have closed. That's possible.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 1, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> To get the full experience you need to have playing Hank Williams' "Jambalaya."




Actually "Jolie Blonde" would be better. It's THE Cajun classic. The Cajun national anthem. Dennis Miller, who didn't write it but was one of the early Cajun "super stars" who popularized it, was actually from Eunice, La. I was friends with his son, Tommy. We went to high school together.

Since I'm the authentic thing from Eunice, and Alexandria/Pineville are actually just yankee territory, I can't give any pointers on where to eat up there. (Given that it's so far north I imagine McDonald's would be about the best they have to offer. ) 

Now, if anyone is willing to make a trip to the genuine south - Eunice, Ville Platte, Mamou, Lafayette, New Iberia, Abbeville, etc. - there might be some places I could recommend, but not up there. 

BTW, fried okra is delicious. Smothered okra (with ham hocks for a smokey flavor) has the consistency of mucous. But it's great with gumbo. 

Grits (sans the sweets) is excellent. Butter and salt are good with it. But it's also good to try some melted cheese, or garlic, or bits of bacon - are all of the above - in it.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Bob -- Excellent use of the "y'all" word.


Thanks. I can't tell you how many times I had to retype it to get the accent down!


----------



## panicbird (Mar 1, 2007)

As one born and raised in the south, I can admit that I prefer my grits with butter and sugar.

Funny story with a name drop: I once went to a Wal-Mart Supercenter with Anthony Thiselton (the hermeneutics virtuoso - he had never been to Wal-Mart - his reaction: "It's so BIG!"). He needed to pick up some stuff on the cereal aisle. He saw the grits and said, "Oh, grits. I've heard of these." Then he asked me what they are like. I really did not know how to answer. In the south, grits are kind of a basic foodstuff that you never really think about. I think I ended up saying something brilliant like, "They're...gritty."


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> BTW, fried okra is delicious. Smothered okra (with ham hocks for a smokey flavor) has the consistency of *mucous*. But it's great with gumbo.


It sounded like something I'd like to try...until you got to a certain point.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 1, 2007)

blhowes said:


> It sounded like something I'd like to try...until you got to a certain point.



Hmmm. Wonder what that would be.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Get on Jackson street in Alexandria (it is the main road). As you cross the Jackson street bridge, it becomes "main street" (Pineville). Immediately crossing the bridge, look to the right.
> 
> However, it could have closed. That's possible.


Looks like its not a restaurant anymore.

DAVZATS AUTOMOTIVE 
302 MAIN ST 
PINEVILLE, LA 71360 

Just curious, you're sure it was 302 Main, right? I found a restaurant called "232 Main" at this site (nice site, BTW. Looks like there's quite a variety of restaurants to choose from).


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Funny story with a name drop: I once went to a Wal-Mart Supercenter with Anthony Thiselton (the hermeneutics virtuoso - he had never been to Wal-Mart - his reaction: "It's so BIG!"). He needed to pick up some stuff on the cereal aisle. He saw the grits and said, "Oh, grits. I've heard of these." Then he asked me what they are like. I really did not know how to answer. In the south, grits are kind of a basic foodstuff that you never really think about. I think I ended up saying something brilliant like, "They're...gritty."


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> Hmmm. Wonder what that would be.


*Hint:* It wasn't BTW, fried, okra, is, delicious, Smothered, okra, with, ham. hocks, for, a, smokey, flavor, has, the, consistency, of, But, it's, great, with, or gumbo.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> Actually "Jolie Blonde" would be better. It's THE Cajun classic. The Cajun national anthem. Dennis Miller, who didn't write it but was one of the early Cajun "super stars" who popularized it, was actually from Eunice, La. I was friends with his son, Tommy. We went to high school together.
> 
> Since I'm the authentic thing from Eunice, and Alexandria/Pineville are actually just yankee territory, I can't give any pointers on where to eat up there. (Given that it's so far north I imagine McDonald's would be about the best they have to offer. )
> 
> ...



Shrimp with garlic cheese grits covered in bacon gravy..... YUMMY!!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2007)

I found a place that looks worth trying. For the appetizer, though, I'm having a hard time choosing between fried alligator and alligator parmesan...





4.95 Shrimp Cocktail 
6.25 Louisiana Crab Cake 
4.95 Onion Rings 
6.50 Fried Alligator 
7.50 Alligator Parmesan 
4.95 Miss Mayme's Seafood Gumbo, Cup 
4.50 Oysters on the Half Shell, 1/2 Dozen 
4.95 Fried Dill Pickles 
5.25 Catfish Tidbits, 1/2 Pound 
9.95 Fried Crab Claws 
9.95 Marinated Prime Rib, 1/2 Pound 
4.95 Fried Sliced Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## turmeric (Mar 1, 2007)

That thar okry's raht good deep-fried! I also like fried green tomatos, although I did not grow up below the Mason-Dixon line. I'd get the crab cakes, seafood gumbo or oysters if I were you. Gators eat everything, and I do mean, _everything._ The fried dill pickle sounds exotic, worth a try. Catfish bits might be good, too.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I found a place that looks worth trying. For the appetizer, though, I'm having a hard time choosing between fried alligator and alligator parmesan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did I forget that? Of course, go there. I guess when you lived in Paradise for 4 years I kind of got jaded.


----------



## panicbird (Mar 1, 2007)

Find thou a good Cajun place and get thee an order of crawfish etoufee.


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's what I know:

Springfield, Missouri: Lambert's Cafe...MMMMMMMM, MMMMMM, Good.

BBQ: Hot Springs, Arkansas: McClard's BBQ

Regional Chain of Country Cooking: Cracker Barrell good...especially their breakfasts.

If you go through the Ouchita Mountains on a weekend through the town of Aly, let me know because my mother in law makes the absolute best Chicken and Dumplins and fried pies ever. Perhaps I could talk to her and see if she would have time to donate some to you.

Greasy spoons in Little Rock: Gadwalls, good. Cothams, Home of the Hubcap, good.

Fish House in Maumelle, Arkansas: **** (Another word for a rooster, no sexual connotation intended, honest) of the Walk, good.

Italian food in Eureka Springs, Arkansas: Ermillio's...awesome.

Good breakfast in Branson: Dockers.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> How did I forget that? Of course, go there. I guess when you lived in Paradise for 4 years I kind of got jaded.


Yeah, I think that's one place I'd definitely like to go to. I like places that give you a nice view when you eat.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Find thou a good Cajun place and get thee an order of crawfish etoufee.


Thanks for the recommendation. Maybe I'll give that a try at the Cajun Landing. 

Perhaps:
Catfish "Blackjack" - Louisiana catfish blackened with our own blend of seasoning and topped with our crawfish etoufee and chopped green onions. Served over Cajun rice.

BTW, check out their menu page. If they play that kind of music at the restaurant, I definitely will be taking my time eating my meal.

I wonder how expensive the Cajun Landing is (my per diem is ok but not extravagant).


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 2, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Find thou a good Cajun place and get thee an order of crawfish etoufee.



I second that. 

But gator is also good (usually the tail is what's eaten). And yes, they eat anything. But so too do crabs and I think many of us like them little fellers.

As for the music. Well, I'd have a hard time eating while that's in the background (Wayne Toups would be preferable), but I suppose it's a matter of taste.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 2, 2007)

Go with gator over crawfish etoufee.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, 'northerns', those of you who are used to eating regular...umm...I mean northern food, have you tried 'gator and how was it? Was it like everybody says - tasted like chicken?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2007)

Billy Bob (You'll need to practice saying "Billy" before you introduce yourself to folks  ) -- I've had gator before. It DOES taste like chicken! I'm not recommending it, but Adam "Cajun Man" Sandler's _Waterboy_ has a funny gator meal scene.  

Tunk's looks great. If you travel through Lafayette, you should try Corky's BBQ. If you head further south to New Orleans, you might try Bubba Gump Shrimp. Getcha some hush puppies too, 'course. 

Louisiana Cuisine

You might want to start listening to some Southern-style music to getcha in the mood before yur trip. Besides some of the classics already mentioned, I'm a-thinkin' Alabama's _Song of the South_ and _Louisiana Saturday Night_, Lynyrd Skynyrd's _Sweet Home Alabama_ and _Swamp Music_, CCR's _Born on the Bayou_, Muddy Waters' _Lousiana Blues_, B.B. King's _Blues on the Bayou_ album, Arlo Guthrie's _City of New Orleans_, the Louisiana Gator Boys/Blues Brothers' _New Orleans_, and the Allman Brothers' _Ramblin' Man_, to name a few.

Getcha in the mood, like.


----------



## panicbird (Mar 2, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Catfish "Blackjack" - Louisiana catfish blackened with our own blend of seasoning and topped with our crawfish etoufee and chopped green onions. Served over Cajun rice.



YES! That is my favorite Cajun dish. Unfortunately, finding good Cajun in NW Washington is like finding good BBQ here: impossible.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2007)

panicbird said:


> YES! That is my favorite Cajun dish. Unfortunately, finding good Cajun in NW Washington is like finding good BBQ here: impossible.



Cajun. Is there something that makes Cajun cooking unique?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 2, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Go with gator over crawfish etoufee.



Gator is delicious. And no it doesn't taste like chicken. Tastes more like porkchops to me.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 2, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Cajun. Is there something that makes Cajun cooking unique?



Cajuns - Acadians - were thrown out of Nova Scotia for remaining Roman and refusing to become Anglican. While some settled along the east coast the most well known (thanks to "Evangeline") moved to the swamps and prairies of south Louisiana. Due to extreme poverty and hardship the cajun began to eat anything that wouldn't eat him first.

I suppose there's nothing much peculiar about cajun cooking except for some of the ingredients, e.g., crawfish, alligator, everything-from-the-pig-but-the- squeal. There's a lot of marketing of "cajun seasonings" that's out there, but I wouldn't buy them. Growing up all mom and dad used was mixture of 1/3 salt, 1/3 black pepper, 1/3 ceyene pepper. That's it. 

Things like gumbo were made simply from what was at hand in the farm ... chicken, sausage, rice, onions, onion tops, etc. To be honest with you, all I can say is that cajun cooking is just simple cooking. (Anything "blackened" is not cajun. This is a delicious way to cook invented by Chef Paul Prudhomme from Opelousas - 20 miles east of Eunice.)

Cajun roux (the base) though, is rather dark. A mixture of oil and flour cooked in a skillet over a medium fire on the stove, it's not considered finished until it's the color of chocolate and has the consistency of peanut butter. This roux also goes into the making of lots of things ... jambalaya, ettouffe, gumbo, etc. 

Then too, there's rice. Always rice. I hardly ever had pasta or potatoes. Rice came with every meal. And it was hearty, sticky (even more so than you find in Chinese cooking), and good. Cooked in a pot on the stove, we kids used to fight over the gratin (crispy) that formed at the bottom. 

And while I'm at it, if you can ever find boudin around Alexandria/Pineville ... buy it! Relish it. Enjoy it with all you're worth. (But you shouldn't eat the casing.) 

Also, we should not confuse "cajun" with "creole." The latter is more New Orleans oriented. Creole cooking is rather elegant, more world-class. Being a mixture of French, Indian, Spanish, Caribbean, some of the finest cooks in the world specialize in Creole. Their gumbo tends to be reddish because of the tomatoes they use. (Cajun gumbo is dark brown.)

I remember once a visit from Chris, a friend who was born 'n raised in New Jersey. At 7:30 a.m. on a Saturday morning I took him to Johnson's Grocery and bought us some boudin and milk for breakfast. By 8:00 a.m. we were in Mamou going to Fred's Lounge (featured on a National Geographic special). When we opened the door the cajun band was playing full-blast, the local radio station (KEUN) was there, the place was jam-packed with dancing and drinking. By 11:00 a.m. I had to take Chris back home and put him to bed.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry I can't help you Bob. I'm a Texan. We make fun of folks on the other side of the Sabine and the things they're willing to eat!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> Sorry I can't help you Bob. I'm a Texan. We make fun of folks on the other side of the Sabine and the things they're willing to eat!


No offense, but if I ever go on a trip to Texas, I may think twice about opening up a thread asking for food recommendations. During my college days, I stayed in an apartment-type place where everybody had their own rooms and shared the kitchen downstairs. One night, one of the guys from Texas made some Chili for everybody. I got a cup full, but only managed to get one spoonful in before I had to run to the water faucet (big mistake, didn't help) because my mouth was on fire. A minute or two later, another guy came running in. For some reason, he thought he could put out the fire with some water and some scope mouthwash (bigger mistake)


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 2, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> Sorry I can't help you Bob. I'm a Texan. We make fun of folks on the other side of the Sabine and the things they're willing to eat!



I once spent a weekend in Sabine Pass. That was about 48 hours too long for me there.

However, I used to live in San Antonio. What a wonderful place. I sure do miss it. And Texas IS a glorious state. Spent the Bicentennial in Luckenbach. Great food, especially the local - authentic - Mexican establishments.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 2, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Trust me brother, _*real*_ southern cooking can only be appreciated and digested if you were reared on it.



Though I know even from experience that I'm the exception, I had basically never been in the South 'till the past 2.5 years, and I instantly _loved_ the cuisine! The fried okra (not a fan of the smothered, though), the fried green tomatoes, the bread pudding, the gumbo, cabbage, catfish, country fried steak, grits, cornbread, sweet tea, you name it...

And I have to second Josh...if you're going to get some really good Southern sweet tea, don't corrupt it with a lemon!  



Bandguy said:


> Here's what I know:
> 
> BBQ: Hot Springs, Arkansas: McClard's BBQ



As a current Memphian, I'm obligated to take issue with any notion of the best BBQ being anywhere else!



MrMerlin777 said:


> Gator is delicious. And no it doesn't taste like chicken. Tastes more like porkchops to me.



Exactly! When I had gator a couple years back, pork was the other meat it most reminded me of...a little tougher, but that was likely the restaurant. It was definitely good.


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 2, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> If you travel through Lafayette, you should try Corky's BBQ.



We have those here in Little Rock also. Awesome BBQ (Although I still think McClaard's is better). The only difference is that on occasion, you can actually see the founder and owner of the franchise at the restaraunts since he lives in Little Rock. Ever heard of Joe Kleine?


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 2, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> As a current Memphian, I'm obligated to take issue with any notion of the best BBQ being anywhere else!



You are certainly welcome to your flawed opinion, but you need to take a trip to Hot Springs sometime and make sure you are there at 10:30 am because once they open at 11:00 am, there is already a line waiting to get in.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for all your food and restaurant recommendations. I think I'm all set. I appreciate your help.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 3, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Billy Bob (You'll need to practice saying "Billy" before you introduce yourself to folks  )



ROTFL!!! That is so true.

Actually, Bob, whatever you do, don't do what he just said.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 3, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> ROTFL!!! That is so true.
> 
> Actually, Bob, whatever you do, don't do what he just said.


All that time spent practicing, down the drain. Oh well.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, my life's complete now. I've tried alligator.

Did it taste like chicken? No
Did it taste like pork chops? I don't think so.

What did it taste like? Can't think of anything I've had before that it tasted like. I'd say (in my opinion) alligator has a unique flavor all its own.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Well, my life's complete now. I've tried alligator.
> 
> Did it taste like chicken? No
> Did it taste like pork chops? I don't think so.
> ...



Yeah, okay, but did it taste GOOD?

I'd try it!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Yeah, okay, but did it taste GOOD?
> 
> I'd try it!


Well, when the waitress asked me what I thought, I answered politely and tactfully enough for her to walk away and say, "I'm glad you enjoyed it"


----------



## blhowes (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got a theory. Don't you think its quite a coincidence that almost everybody says it takes like chicken...then, ya go and taste it, and it tastes nothing like chicken.

Here's my theory. Everybody is fooled into thinking it tastes like chicken. Then they taste it, and it tastes nothing like chicken. The person thinks, "Well, I'm not gonna be the only sucker who's fooled by this", and so then next time they're asked, they say "It tastes sort of like chicken"...

Bob


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I've got a theory. Don't you think its quite a coincidence that almost everybody says it takes like chicken...then, ya go and taste it, and it tastes nothing like chicken.
> 
> Here's my theory. Everybody is fooled into thinking it tastes like chicken. Then they taste it, and it tastes nothing like chicken. The person thinks, "Well, I'm not gonna be the only sucker who's fooled by this", and so then next time they're asked, they say "It tastes sort of like chicken"...
> 
> Bob



Well, never tasting gator, my guess would be that it tastes like....GATOR! Is that right, Josh?


----------

